# Need to use absent firmware during the installation



## paolo1998 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a problem: i tried many times to install FreeBSD, and I made it well, but I need to use the ath-9k_htc firmware during the installation, because I need an Internet connection and I can't use an ethernet one. Any solution?  :q


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

Use another FreeBSD system to build the firmware, put it on removable media, and use the Shell option of the installer to mount the media and load the firmware. Yes, it's likely to be non-trivial.

Why can't you use an ethernet connection temporarily?


----------

